# Cheapest Cutter Were Talking Dirt Cheap



## imburne (Nov 16, 2007)

I am using a heat transfer setup and would like to use a cutter for any lettering for my shirts. I have seen a few on ebay. Just wanted to see your thoughts on the precision of this and the practical use for my small business of custom shirts.

Check these out please. 

LaserPoint 24-25" Desktop Vinyl Cutter/ Cutting Plotter - (eBay item 270187604293 end time Nov-18-07 09:01:02 PST)
34" NEW VINYL CUTTER PLOTTER CUTTING SIGN USB 24/25/36 - (eBay item 130174007384 end time Nov-18-07 19:00:00 PST)


----------



## HulaArt (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm looking to buy an inexpensive cutter also. Hoping someone responds with good feedback.....


----------



## rrc62 (Jun 2, 2007)

I have a 24" Refine made by the same company. It works fine and at $350 it paid for itself in 2 jobs.


----------



## maddog9022 (Sep 5, 2006)

the US CUTTERS are very nice for the price. i love my pcut from them.


----------



## sevarg (Mar 21, 2007)

I saw a roland sv-15 15 inch cutter for 500.00 on ebay with a couple of days left to bid on it!!!


----------



## HulaArt (Nov 14, 2007)

For the money, wouldn't a pcut 24" be a better choice than the Roland SV15?

maddog9022, do you use the software that came with the pcut? What is it? How do you like it?


----------



## sevarg (Mar 21, 2007)

i love it, it is roland cut studio and the cutter is only 500 bucks. the 24 is in the thousands. i don't know what a pcut 24 is. check out joshs videos at joshellsworth.com


----------



## maddog9022 (Sep 5, 2006)

HulaArt said:


> For the money, wouldn't a pcut 24" be a better choice than the Roland SV15?
> 
> maddog9022, do you use the software that came with the pcut? What is it? How do you like it?


 
i would go with the 24" than a 15". the software is signblazer and so far i like. i was told it was one of the betters ones by people on this forum. it did take me alittle while to set up but i think that was my fault mainly. it was still easy enough that i didn't have to get tech suport from them.


----------



## DesignsToSigns (Aug 4, 2007)

I am in the sign business also so I live and die by my cutter. Reading what other people have wrote on other forums I Can say you get what you pay for. And no I dont think a 24 inch PCut is better then a Roland 15 in cause I know Roland and its products and have yet to have a problem with it I am running a GX24. I guess the biggest thing to look at is how big is your biggest transfer? Cause if you can go with a 15 in I would look at the Stika by Roland


----------



## dabearxx (Jun 20, 2007)

Really depends on the amount of detail in your designs. The 2 you have listed both have stepper motors. The higher quality ones will have a digital control servo motor. The servo motor will provide you with greater detail and higher acuracy no matter what size you're cutting. The stepper motors are good for more generalized cuttings. 

I don't know about individual brands, but when I was hunting for a cutter, I've read horror stories about many of the cheaper brands (mostly being made in China. ) When looking for one, do a google search on the particular make and model and READ THE REVIEWS!!!!!! Will probably save you from a major headache.

I went with the Graphtec CE5000-60, but I think most people in this forum use the Roland GX-24. For the most part, they are pretty much the same. Both run from about $1600.00, but worth every penny.


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

IF the plotter will be your workhorse dont ever compare price to quality.Roland and graphec have proven track records for at least the last ten years.Which Chinese plotter can match that?


----------



## maddog9022 (Sep 5, 2006)

astours said:


> Iyou get what you pay for.


not always true. i have used many things that are cheaper and are better than the high price compition. like i said i have had no problems with my pcuts and it works great. just because you pay more doesnt mean it wont break down or it wont do the same quality. i am assuming he doesnt have 1500 to spend on a cutter and i am tellig him i would go with something from us cutters. 




astours said:


> And no I dont think a 24 inch PCut is better then a Roland 15 in cause I know Roland and its products and have yet to have a problem


i wasnt comparing the 2 brands when i said i would rather have a 24" than a 15". again i have yet to have a problem with my pcuts. but just because you or me didn't have a problem that doesn't mean someone else will. 

to the thread starter. what would you be using it for?


----------



## sevarg (Mar 21, 2007)

look guys, all I know is that there is an almost brand new roland sv 15 vinyl cutter for sale on ebay on sale for 500 bucks. tell your friends!!! i'm gonna try to buy it!!


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi, you can buy a inexpensive cutter but thats just the begining,, material inventory will cost you a lot of money,,, I would say buy transfers,, make some money and then buy everything you need..

R.


----------



## maddog9022 (Sep 5, 2006)

plan b said:


> Hi, you can buy a inexpensive cutter but thats just the begining,, material inventory will cost you a lot of money,,, I would say buy transfers,, make some money and then buy everything you need..
> 
> R.


 
from what i hear inkjet/laser tansfer arnt as good as vinyl. i dpnt know if that is 100% true cause i never used printer transfers.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Hey,,,, just have someone cut some vinyl for you to start till you have the bucks for a cutter and inventory,,,

R.


----------



## gothicaleigh (Jun 16, 2007)

Fiskars 5" cutter (compatible with all roll sizes)










Most craft and fabric stores carry them. They will set you back about $15 though...

Another good choice that is dirt cheap is an X-acto knife. It will do anything that the much more expensive cutters will, minus a few features and a bit of the speed. But hey, as long as you're not running production jobs, why spend more than you have to?


----------



## maddog9022 (Sep 5, 2006)

you will probaly pay off the smaller cutter in acouple a jobs and if you decide at that point you need a differant one you can use the money you made and sell the other one.


----------



## patchmaster (May 10, 2007)

I purchased a LaserPoint a few weeks ago, I managed to get it for $305 plus shipping. I see now they set the starting bid at $449.

I like mine so far. My very first cut was a 8" 4 color layer decal that cut great.
It's stuck to my fridge now 

It shipped with a pen holder with a refill included and three blades.

The documentation is terrible and the set up was confusing getting it to work with the USB port but ultimately I managed to muddle through it.

Once the software is updated, it comes with SignBlaster Elements I can see a wonderful alternative to the optical eye using a laser that you manually line up on your registration points for contour cutting. Using the software to align the laser not the arrow keys on the cutter itself.

Also, aligning the feed vinyl is manual also. feed the vinyl under the pinch rollers and press the arrow to feed the vinyl through the length of your project. Using the ruler printed on the cutter watch for creep. adjustment is simply once you get the hang of it.

The stand was a PITA to assemble with NO documentation
The software registration process sucked! I ultimately had to email USCutter for the reg number. If your not internet savy this may take you a while. Just visit the US Cutter forums for information about this.

The cutter itself seems well built and sturdy. The only catch I can see is the outfeed area has a small ridge down low and when the vinyl feeds out and down the outfeed area it catches on this lip and curls up as the material is being cut. This doesn't present a huge problem just visually unappealing.

I don't expect much from a $300 dollar cutter that includes a decent software package AND included the stand with a nice catch basket (the pocket in back is a nice touch for holding the blades and software disks by the way) ... with this in mind I have good things to say about the LaserPoint.

Bill


----------



## everybodyknowme (Jul 13, 2007)

Does anyone know of a store that's not online that carries these?


----------



## maddog9022 (Sep 5, 2006)

everybodyknowme said:


> Does anyone know of a store that's not online that carries these?


 
why dont you wanna buy online. just wondering


you can email uscutters and see or they might have a dealer section on their site. but i havnt seen anyone else carry them.


----------



## uscutter (Apr 7, 2007)

everybodyknowme said:


> Does anyone know of a store that's not online that carries these?


We are only able to offer the low prices and outstanding support by selling direct to our customers.


----------

